
iOS 9 Update: “Software Update Failed” Affecting Many Users - julien_c
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7773779/IMG_0577.jpg
======
Amorymeltzer
This appears to be resulting from the "overwhelming number of downloads",
according to Apple:
[https://twitter.com/iOS_Support/status/644190240836591616](https://twitter.com/iOS_Support/status/644190240836591616)

